# Question about groomers



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Our vet has a grooming salon, and I liked the idea of going there since I know everyone there, trust them, and Zeke is familiar with the place. However, the way they do grooming appts is you drop the dog off between 7 and 8:30 am, and pick up sometime after 4 pm. I had an appt today that I canceled b/c I didn't understand this process until I called to confirm drop off. To keep him crated all day at the vet just for grooming isn't something I want to do to him. When I told them this, they said that this is how most groomers do it. Is that true? I would like a place where I can drop him off for a groom and either wait or pick up an hour or two later, but they told me it's doubtful I will find a place like that. That seems crazy to me, but maybe I am just naive. Obviously I'm not familiar with groomers, as in the past I've always done it myself. Maybe I will with Zeke too, but with 3 kids, I thought this would be easier.

Anyway, I just wanted to get an idea of what is typical, before I start calling every groomer in town


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would never leave a dog all day in a crate for a grooming. I can see how a half day is reasonable, in a way, but the whole day seems like lazy scheduling for them.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

There are places that can make appointments for you. There is one in my town like you describe that we took our last golden to. I loved them and they always did a good job with her. We always had her back within a few hours. 

We don't offer grooming at our vet, but a sister clinic of ours does. I'm not sure how their scheduling works, but there is one person grooming and that is it, so it probably works about the same way.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

All day is too much, I agree. My groomer/boarder does take 2 hours, but that is grooming/drying time for two dogs. Hope you find a better solution!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would never leave a dog all day in a crate for a grooming. I can see how a half day is reasonable, in a way, but the whole day seems like lazy scheduling for them.


I know, I thought so too! It seems mean. I don't even like doing that for vet treatments. For grooming, that is unreasonable IMO. Definitely not an option for an active puppy.

One option I know of is to take him to doggy daycare where we go to class, and have him groomed while he's there. That way while he waits he is playing with other dogs. This is a fine option, but problem 1 is that the location is not convenient, and problem 2 is that I'm paying double: doggy day care AND grooming.

Thank you, I will call around. I just didn't want to sound crazy if this is just how it works.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Keep calling around, you will be able to find a groomer that schedules times so you your dog won't have to be in a crate all day.


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

In the past I had a collie and I took him in on a regular basis. I nevwr left him for more than a few hours.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I used to work as a dog bather at a grooming salon, and our appointments required you to leave the dog for anywhere from 2-4 hours (assuming it was an actual GROOM with a trim and such; for just a bath it was 2 hours max). But I agree I wouldn't leave my dog all day for a groom, either.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The groomer at my vet does that. She said the reason is so that the dogs does not get tired being groomed all at once. She does it in sessions throughout the day and then being a golden, give them ample time to dry.

I know when I used to take my Pyr to PetSmart, they would tell me exactly what time to bring him in and what time to pick him up. ( I could then watch everything from my car, because the grooming area was all windows.)


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to look around... and we do have a petsmart here so that might be an option.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My groomer lets me stay with Max the entire time. I asked her if I could when I called the first time, and she said "absolutely, why not?" When I described our experience at another place, she said, "what were they doing to Max that they didn't want you to see?" I won't leave him anywhere for any amount of time with anyone I don't completely trust. 
I am over protective, but he's my baby.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> The groomer at my vet does that. She said the reason is so that the dogs does not get tired being groomed all at once. She does it in sessions throughout the day and then being a golden, give them ample time to dry.


 
This is how our groomer at the vets also works. I have no problem with it. I trust them and they all know my dog. They know us so well we have standing reservations. So no complaints from me.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

yes, our Vet has someone that does grooming also...

I asked to go in the back and see the grooming area, and wasn't allowed.
I am now looking for a different groomer.

Altho' it was kind of nice they just let the dogs run free through the office after they're done...


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

mooselips said:


> yes, our Vet has someone that does grooming also...
> 
> I asked to go in the back and see the grooming area, and wasn't allowed.
> I am now looking for a different groomer.
> ...


Yeah, that would make me run for the door, too.
I've heard stories of dogs being drugged because they were "uncooperative." Umm, no.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Keep calling around. You could try a mobile groomer who comes to you. 

My groomer does the 4 yorkies in 2 hrs.- 3 get puppy cuts. Zoey goes short and sassy while Cozy and Lucy are medium length and Roxy gets a shaping. Roxy is long coat generally. They are never caged and hand dried. Only mine dogs and her own dogs ate there. She takes 1 client's dogs at a time.

I have never had my goldens professionally groomed.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had both types of groomers--you should be able to find one that will give you a schedule. Personally, I prefer the smaller privately owned groomers. There are undoubtedly some excellent groomers working at Petsmart and PetCo, but my experience has been that they cycle through rapidly. I would never get the same groomer twice. The only time I encountered a mean groomer was at a chain store, so I just stopped using them. Best way I think is to ask other dog owners and get referrals.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> You could try a mobile groomer who comes to you.


Genius! I never thought of looking for this!!! THANK YOU!!! I found a really good one!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Yeah, that would make me run for the door, too.
> I've heard stories of dogs being drugged because they were "uncooperative." Umm, no.


Actually some dogs do need to be sedated in order to groom.

But you really need to be careful who you chose. I had a small mom and pop groomer tell me that they had to put a muzzle on my Cody because he would bite....good grief he was just playing with the brush. They also told me he had hip problems because he didn't like his hind end touched. I don't like people touching my hind end either. Needless to say that is when we started using the groomer at our vet and they never had a problem with him.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I don't like people touching my hind end too.


LMAO! How funny is that!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OutWest said:


> I've had both types of groomers--you should be able to find one that will give you a schedule. Personally, I prefer the smaller privately owned groomers. There are undoubtedly some excellent groomers working at Petsmart and PetCo, but my experience has been that they cycle through rapidly. I would never get the same groomer twice. The only time I encountered a mean groomer was at a chain store, so I just stopped using them. Best way I think is to ask other dog owners and get referrals.


When I went to PetSmart, I was very lucky that I found a groomer there that preferred to do large breed dogs - many groomers won't do Great Pyrs, or dogs over 50 lbs. So I always asked for her, when she left, I stopped going.

I was staying at a motel in Grand Rapids, MI about 10 years ago, and there were many young girls staying their with their dogs. Ended up being, they were there going to dog grooming school for PetSmart. I believe they were there for 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Beware of the prices of a mobile groomer.

By brother-in-law was charged over $200 in Massachusetts to have his Great Pyr done. I was charged $130, twice almost twice as much as PetSmart. I think it had something to do with all the fur clogging the plumbing on the van. 

I loved the convenience and the ease of mind of it, but just just the prices. Not sure if this woman was charging the same prices as most.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I schedule an appointment with our groomer and stay. We have actually become friends and I really enjoy going and talking about goldens, as that is all she grooms!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Actually some dogs do need to be sedated in order to groom.
> 
> But you really need to be careful who you chose. I had a small mom and pop groomer tell me that they had to put a muzzle on my Cody because he would bite....good grief he was just playing with the brush. They also told me he had hip problems because he didn't like his hind end touched. I don't like people touching my hind end either. Needless to say that is when we started using the groomer at our vet and they never had a problem with him.


Thank you for the best laugh of the day!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Maggie's groomer. They don't crate her and only have a couple of dogs at a time. The appointment is about all of two hours and they call me when she is ready for pick up.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

The groomer we used to go to did this. Anytime we'd drop Misty off at 9am, she wouldn't be ready until the end of the day - like 4pm. It seemed like they always did the little dogs first and did the bigger dogs last.

The groomer we currently go to staggers the time you bring the dog in. So sometimes, we'll schedule an appointment at 1pm or so, and since they close at 4:30pm, we know the dogs won't be there long. I think the longest I've waited for my dogs was about 3 hours.


----------

